# 2014 LPGA Qualifying School - Final Phase



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The Final Stage of the LPGA Qualifying Tournament will be held Wednesday December 3 through Sunday December 7 at LPGA International - Jones & Hills Courses. 

There will be 154 players in the field competing to earn LPGA membership for the 2015 season. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School: The Final Stage


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Little known Casey Grise shot a 6 under par 66 to take the first round lead. 
Maria Hernandez, Ryann O'Toole, and Ju Young Park are one stroke back at 5 under par. 
Cheyenne Woods shot a 4 under 68, and is tied for fifth just 2 strokes back. 

Other Notable scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School: The Final Stage


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Update - Thursday 12/4/14 (Completion of round 2 of 5) 

Ju Young Park, sister of LPGA veteran Hee Young Park is now tied for the lead at -9. 
Also at that number is first round leader Casey Grice. 
The trio of Samantha Richdale, Sophia Popov, and Elizabeth Nagel are 2 strokes back at -7. 

Other Notable scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School: The Final Stage


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Update - Friday 12/514 (Completion of round 3 of 5) 

Ha Na Jang shot a 66 today to take a 3 stroke lead after the third round. She finished at 11 under par. Ju Young Park and Alison Lee finished at -8 and on tied for 2nd place. 

Other Notable scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School: The Final Stage


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Update - Saturday 12/6/14 (Completion of round 4 of 5) 

Ha Na Jang shot a 68 today to take a 3 stroke lead after the fourth round. She finished at 15 under par. Maria Hernandez is in second place at -12. 

Other Notable scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School: The Final Stage


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Update - Sunday 12/7/14 

Believe it or not, they have finished 5 rounds and 90 holes and it is still not over! 
When 90 holes were completed there were 7 players tied for the 18th spot. Only 3 players of those 7 can get a fully exempt category 12 playing card, so they went to a 3 hole playoff. After that playoff only one player was eliminated, so on and on they went. After a few more playoff holes 2 more players got in, leaving 3 players fighting for one spot. Of course it got dark. They will continue tomorrow morning. 

Here is the list of the 19 players that have earned full time playing privileges in 2015: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School: The Final Stage


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Update - Monday 12/8/15 

Karlin Beck made a 75 foot chip shot on the 5th playoff hole of the day and the 11th in total, dating back to Sunday night, to earn the final Category 12 LPGA Card. Casey Grice was eliminated on the 10th playoff hole, and Stephanie Meadow was eliminated by Beck's chip shot on the 11th playoff hole. 

Here is my final recap of a very long week: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Qualifying School: The Final Stage


----------

